
Brown professor markets CDs to stimulate, soothe the brain - CWuestefeld
http://www.boston.com/business/technology/articles/2010/02/22/brown_professor_markets_cds_to_stimulate_soothe_the_brain/?page=full
======
CWuestefeld
Cool line of the article:

 _He subtitled a recent grant proposal "Bats with Frickin’ Laser Beams On
Their Foreheads."_

